# Ab wann fängt das Grinden an?



## Rocketdog (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin jetzt Level 26 und laut "Zeugenaussagen" hätte ich schon mindestens 2-3 Level grinden müssen. Ich suche ja ständig danach, aber ich kann diese Grindphasen einfach nicht finden. Das einzige Grinding, was ich bisher in Aion gefunden habe, hatte mit dem Crafting zu tun. Vor allem die Sammelfertigkeiten zu leveln ist reinstes Grinding (früher, als ich noch jung war, nannte man es Farmen; aber was solls, man will ja jugendlich wirken und springt auf den Grinding-Zug auf).

Ich bekomme für einen Nochsana Run etwa 50-75% eines Levels, mein Questlog ist daher momentan total überfüllt. Und dabei war ich noch nichtmal in allen Gebieten, in denen es Quests für meinen Levelbereich gibt. Bis ich alle Quests in meinem Log abgearbeitet habe, bin sicher 27/28 oder sogar höher und habe dann schon wieder neue Quests. Also entweder hat NCSoft geschummelt und heimlich einige neue Quests eingebaut, oder manche Leute beschweren sich zu Unrecht, dass man ab Level 25 oder sogar davor schon anfangen muss mit Grinden...

Geht's euch wie mir? Ja? Dann meldet euch auf Nerthus bei Kobai, dann arbeiten wir gemeinsam unsere Questlogs ab, damit wir endlich Grinden können =)


----------



## Theobald (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich war war lvl36 und hatte keine 5 Quests mehr über. Da ging für mich das Grinden los, bzw. wäre losgegangen, denn bei mir macht Aion erstmal Pause bis zum Patch 1.6 . Mit einem Templer grinden macht nicht wirklich Spaß, und auch in der Gruppe jeden Tag mehrere Stunden nur durch Grinden XP zu sammeln, das hat für mich eher was mit Arbeit, denn mit spielen zu tun.

Allerdings wußte ich das vorher schon, aber ich hätte mir das nicht so extrem demotivierend vorgestellt. Aber es kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## Rocketdog (28. Oktober 2009)

Ok, dann weis ich ja, ab wann ich Lodas Amulett für Instanzruns benutzen muss =)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. Oktober 2009)

Da bringt dir das Amulett auch nicht viel da ein Level bei mir jetzt wirklich schon an die Woche dauert. Ich level eig auch vorallem durczh inis, da es mir in Gruppen am meisten Spaß macht.


----------



## Rayon (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab ab 26 gegrindet, bin jetzt 43 1/2 und weiß garnicht, was ihr alle gegen das grinden habt. :>


----------



## iR_Habren (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin 2 mille vor 36 und ich hab immer noch 24/30 Quests und ich nehm schon nicht alle an. 

Somit grinden nicht in sicht.

So Long Habren


----------



## xerkxes (28. Oktober 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hab ab 26 gegrindet, bin jetzt 43 1/2 und weiß garnicht, was ihr alle gegen das grinden habt. :>



Du spielst halt keinen Templer...


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Oktober 2009)

Grinden ist Toll!!!! =)
nein ehrlich macht mir mehr spaß als dumme quests erledigen -.- bin ein bischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wies aussieht
meine meinung ab 42 =)
obwohl ich halt keine ahnung hab mein q log ist dauervoll ich amch nur die campaignq und weiterwird gegrindet


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (28. Oktober 2009)

hab mit meinen lv 21er hunter gradmal 3 nomale quest gemacht,grinden ist cool aber es kommt auf die klasse an


----------



## Mithriwan (28. Oktober 2009)

"Ab wann fängt das Grinden an?"

 Und, noch wichtiger:

"Wann hört es endlich wieder auf?"


----------



## Rocketdog (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja, es kommt wohl auch ein bisschen auf die Klasse drauf an. Ich könnte mich bei meinem Gladi stundenlang an seinen geilen Animationen erfreuen, Schaden macht er auch halbwegs gut und Downphasen halten sich dank Stigma und Kräuterbehandlung stark in Grenzen.

Es gibt natürlich auch noch Spielertypen, die auch etwas von der Story und der Atmosphäre mitbekommen wollen. Dafür sind dann Quests da. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich nach etlichen Jahren in MMORPGs die Ausreden der NPCs satt, warum ich Laufbote spielen soll oder ganze Landstriche von ihrer Tierwelt befreien soll. Wenn die Schweine aufs Feld laufen und die Ernte fressen, würde eventuell ein Zaun mehr helfen als jedem Vorbeilaufenden Gold und/oder Items in die Hand zu drücken, damit er dutzende Tiere tötet...


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Oktober 2009)

glaub ein triftiger grund warum ich grinde ist weil ich eliten grinde =)
seit lvl 25 hats angefangen, und noch nicht geendet =), nur immer halt mit kampagnenqs unterbrochen und mit Elitegebieten / instanzen =) Nochsana sollte man doch immer auf Cd halten bis 28, danach gleich Eisklauendorf, und danach nebelmähnendorf =)


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. Oktober 2009)

Rocketdog schrieb:


> Ok, dann weis ich ja, ab wann ich Lodas Amulett für Instanzruns benutzen muss =)



so spät wie möglich


----------



## Klos1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Grinden ist Toll!!!! =)
> nein ehrlich macht mir mehr spaß als dumme quests erledigen -.- bin ein bischen
> 
> 
> ...



Kann Spass machen, da muss ich dir recht geben. In Daoc in Avalon haben wir viel gegrindet damals. Einer lief immer durch die ganze Burg, kam irgendwann mit 20 Mobs im Schlepptau an und alle fingen an, loszubomben.

Zum Thema:

Ich bin 17 und bisher habe ich nichts davon gemerkt. Mehr kann ich leider nicht zum Thema sagen, außer vielleicht, daß ingame schon einige zu mir gesagt haben, daß es wirklich so ist.
Von dem her müsste ja was dran sein. Ist mir aber Jacke wie Hose. Bisher finde ich das Game top und wenn es mich aufregt, spiele ich was anderes. Fertig!


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2009)

Grinden ist erstmal Ansichtssache. Auch in Wow kann man das questen mit Grind gleich setzen. Der Unterschied zum Grinden ist im Prinzip nur dass man mehr nachdenken muss (ok, in Wow dank Questhelfern nicht mehr unbedingt soviel) und man mit extra Belohnungshäppchen motiviert wird.

Was Aion aktuell zum sogenannten "Grinder" macht, ist vor allem dass sich die Quest-Xp objektiv gesehn in den meisten Fällen nicht lohnt. 12k für ne Quest, 4k pro Mob - da lohnt sich kaum der Fussweg zum abgeben.


----------



## Heldentod1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Du musst halt bedenken das die 25-28 ini extrem viel ep gibt am besten kurz vor lvl 29 ein letztes mal rein so kann man fast bis 30 abstauben man fliegt nich raus wenn man lvl up hat dann noch zu 3. in die ini und um so bessere ep.


Aber die nächste ini feuertempel die gibt halt relativ normal ep man merkt den unterschied zu normalen mobs kaum und man hängt da lange drin es wird härter und wenn du dann 40 bist naja mir wurde das dann zuviel


----------



## ArminFRA (28. Oktober 2009)

Freunde, bitte bleibt sachlich und harmonisch in Eurer Ausdrucksweise, wie sonst auch.

@mithriwan - der nette Forenteilnehmer "kieselstein" wollte Dir nur helfen in dem er Dich auf Deine falsche Interpretation meines Posts hingewiesen hat, meine Aussage ist defacto genau entgegengesetzt Deiner Schlussfolgerung - bitte lies es noch einmal, danke.


Aion ist ein Grinder. Da ist sich alle Welt einig.


Die Essenz vieler Diskussionen darüber hier im Forum war ebend die, das Aion als Grinder eine schlechte Verpackung erhalten hat, in Form seines so genannten "Questsystemes". Das kann man in der Praxis getrost vergessen und man kommt so recht schnell zum Grinden, der eigentlichen Grundstruktur des Spiels.

So, an der Stelle gabs immer grosses Palaver, wo fängt Grinden an, was ist Grinden, Definition usw.


Hier kam die Community ebend zu der Erkenntnis das der eher schlaue MMO-Veteran recht schnell das Grindsystem des Spieles erkennt und somit das Gefühl hat grinden zu müssen. Der MMO-Anfänger oder ebend der "nicht so schlaue" realisiert die Plackerei die sich "Spiel" nennt erst wesentlich später um dann entnervt und desillusioniert die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen.

Aber ebend 2 Wochen später als "der Schlaue".


Bitte meinen Post in diesem Kontext sehen.


----------



## Mithriwan (28. Oktober 2009)

Ah ok, du meintest also "Grindempfinden = Empfinden wanns einem auf den Keks geht".
Ich habe Empfinden in dem Zusammenhang als zeitliche Wahrnehmung gesehen, dass es also erträglicher wäre weils nicht ewig lang geht.

Naaa gut, dann hat der Kiesel Recht gehabt, NETT ist aber was anderes, daher auch meine Reaktion.

Das heißt also, Armin, dass du ein Aion-nicht-Möger bist?


----------



## ArminFRA (28. Oktober 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Das heißt also, Armin, dass du ein Aion-nicht-Möger bist?



Naja, eigentlich bin ich neutral eingestellt. Ich stelle nur sachlich fest was das Spiel IST und was NICHT.

Vor allem ist es ein Grinder.


Die Aussage ist ohne Wertung der Qualität des Spiels. Wem Grinden Spass macht, bitte, habt Spass.


Aber ebend so Aussagen wie: "Huhu ich bin jetzt 45 und musste noch nie grinden!" - die gehören dann doch korrigiert, so dass der geneigte Leser welcher Informationen wegen eventueller Kaufabsicht sucht ein objektiveres Bild vom Grinder, hier Spiel genannt, bekommt.


----------



## Synti (28. Oktober 2009)

alles mal hin und alles mal her, wie man an meinen beiträgen erkennt bin ich schon ein aion fan.
aber wenn man paar leute mal anhaut im game die über >40 sind und mal andere foren besucht wo es etwas "sittlicher" zu geht,
scheint es wohl schon so zu sein, das es ab level 42 und höher schon richtig richtig heftig richtung grinden geht.

mit grinden meine ich das stupide killen von mobs ohne alternativen a la instanzen oder quests...

dieses soll auch ultra hart unverhältnismäßig stark anziehen. wenn sogar einige zahlen stimmen, das ich mit level47 erst 50%
gelevelt habe und die restlichen 3 level = 47 level sind, ist das schon ziemlich hart.

zu mal im fetten interview, ncsoft gesagt hat, das aion in keinem falle ein "asia-grinder" wird, wie man es aus der historie von asia-mmos kennt.
das man nicht flott levelt finde ich grundsätzlich gut, keine lust auf "wow-steck alles in den po" leveln.

andererseits, sollte es aber alternativen geben, wie ich die zeit verbringe...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (28. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> alles mal hin und alles mal her, wie man an meinen beiträgen erkennt bin ich schon ein aion fan.
> aber wenn man paar leute mal anhaut im game die über >40 sind und mal andere foren besucht wo es etwas "sittlicher" zu geht,
> scheint es wohl schon so zu sein, das es ab level 42 und höher schon richtig richtig heftig richtung grinden geht.
> 
> ...




Es gibt Aussagen von "Spielern / Arbeitern" die Ingame lvl 42 erreicht haben und jetzt 1 Woche!!! stupides Mobse killen durchziehen für ein Lvl-Up auf 43.

!!!


Ich sage es nochmal deutlich: Die meisten hier gehen davon aus das - wenn Lvl 50 erreicht ist - der Spuk ein Ende hat.

DA FÄNGT ES ERST RICHTIG AN, DAS DRAMA!


Mal abgesehen davon das wenn ihr im Frühjahr 2010 Lvl 50 erreicht, WCSoft "neue Spielinhalte" implementiert und Euch Lvl 60 ergrinden lässt.

Viel Spass.


----------



## Valon01 (28. Oktober 2009)

also das grinden fängt erst ab 30 an voher gibts einfach genung quests und auch ab 30 gibts noch quests, was Armin hier macht ist einfach den leuten das spiel mies zu reden und sowas ist zum Kotzen und zum Endgame ob ich nun in Aion gegner haue um an punkte zu kommen um Equip zubekomen oder in wow zum 
x mal ne raid intz mache um auch dan equip zu kommen ist auch grinden aber das wollen die leute dan immer nicht wahrhaben.
Meine Meinung


----------



## ArminFRA (28. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> ....weil DU postest eh immer das selbe



Wahrheiten verändern sich ebend nicht. Dafür kann ich doch nichts.


@valacicra

Es geht mir auch nicht um Dich. Wenn hier ein Fragesteller Informationen zum Grindstatus bzgl. Aion haben möchte und hier nur Halbwahrheiten von den Fanbois rum kommen, dann muß einer Farbe bekennen und knallhart Aufklären.

Nun, das mache ich dann.


Armin (brutalst möglicher Aufklärer)


Achso, PS: Ich spiele kein WoW!!!


----------



## Noxiel (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja spinn' ich? 
Wieso kommt eigentlich keiner auf die Idee, dass es einen Grund geben könnte, das hier Beiträge verschwinden, wenn auch noch ein Moderator anwesend ist. Ich verbitte mir ab dieser Stelle jegliches Offtopic oder etwaige Diskussionen über den Geisteszustand von Usern deren Grindempfinden vom IQ oder anderen Dingen abhängen soll. Desweiteren möchte ich keine Streitereien zwischen den verschiedenen Gruppierungen lesen, und knallharte Fakten werden indes mit knallharten empirischen Daten belegt, ich möchte also darum bitten, das Level der sachlichen Diskussionen nicht für emotionale Grabenkämpfe zu verlassen. Sonst sind gelöschte Beiträge das kleinste Problem einiger User.


----------



## Valâcicra (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Armin 

wenn ich einen deiner Posts richtig in Erinnerung habe hast du AION selbst aber nicht lange gespielt oder?

somit kannst du auch nicht objektiv einschätzen wie sich das Spiel auf höherem Level anfühlt.

und Leute über etwas aufklären zu wollen was man selbst nur vom Hören-Sagen kennt find ich n bissl fragwürdig


----------



## kieselstein78 (28. Oktober 2009)

es lebe die zensur!!! dabei wollte ich mich so gerne über das thema grinden und sliden unterhalten. steht das auf dem index?


----------



## Noxiel (28. Oktober 2009)

kieselstein78 schrieb:


> es lebe die zensur!!! dabei wollte ich mich so gerne über das thema grinden und sliden unterhalten. steht das auf dem index?



Da ihr nicht in der Lage seid, es auf eine gesittete Art und Weise zu tun, sondern Euch an die virtuelle Gurgel gehen müsst habe ich mich zum löschen der Beiträge entschlossen. Denn warum sollte ich Andere mit einer Threadschließung bestrafen, nur weil sich ein paar User nicht benehmen können/wollen?

Und wenn es Probleme mit meiner Arbeitsweise gibt, darf mir gerne eine PM geschrieben werden, oder ihr geht gleich damit zum Chef. Hier möchte ich davon bitte nichts mehr lesen, das landet ab jetzt auch ohne Vorwarnung im Äther.


----------



## ArminFRA (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich war verdammte 7 Tage lang am "spielen", bis Level 22, ne Assel.


Für alle Ingame leidenden, hier mein Beitrag zum mitsummen beim grinden, nur für Eusch:



_*Sieben Tage lang*_

Was wollen wir grinden, sieben Tage lang,
was wollen wir grinden, so ein Druck.
Es wird genug für alle sein,
wir grinden zusammen,
lass den Mob mal rein,
wir grinden zusammen, nicht allein.


Erst müssen wir grinden, sieben Tage lang,
erst müssen wir grinden, komm fass an.
Und das wird eine Plackerei, wir schaffen zusammen,
keiner schafft allein,
wir schaffen zusammen, nicht allein.


Dann müssen wir streiten, keiner weiß wie lang,
ja, für ein Leben ohne Zwang.
Dann kriegt der Frust uns nicht mehr klein.
Wir streiten zusammen, keiner kämpft allein,
wir gehen zusammen, nicht allein.
Dann wollen wir grinden, sieben Tage lang,
was wollen wir grinden, so ein Druck.


Von Herzen, Armin


----------



## Mithriwan (28. Oktober 2009)

So, nun aber mal zurück zum Thema!
Wie siehts aus mit grinden, erst ab 30 oder doch schon früher?
Also ich hab viele Bekannte, die auch schon ab 16 gegrindet haben. Kann da jemand mit DIREKTEN Erfahrungen eindeutig widersprechen?


----------



## ArminFRA (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir wars mit Level 21 soweit, das Grindgefühl.

Mit Lvl 22 dann /quit.


----------



## Mithriwan (28. Oktober 2009)

Hattest du auch bestimmte Techniken, das zu tun, oder dich dann so intensiv doch nicht damit beschäftigt?
Man muss ja auch die richtigen Orte dafür finden.
Das sich keiner beschwert.


----------



## ArminFRA (28. Oktober 2009)

Nee, ich selber hab umgepumpt was kam. Ohne Guide. Mein Grind war auch nur kurz.

Ich kannte aber Personen, die mit 15 schon das Handtuch geschmissen haben.


Buffed hat nen schönen "Grind-Guide" in der Aion-Sektion erstellt. 

Auch in allen gängigen Aion-Foren findet der geneigte Interessent Grind-Guides bis lvl 50.


----------



## Valon01 (28. Oktober 2009)

hmm also der TE ist 26 und hat noch genung quests für ein paar lvl  und du Armin hast es nur bis 21 geschaft und der TE musst noch net grinden und das bis 26,
verstehe also nicht warum du hier mit redest wen du es nur bis 21 geschaft hast und sorry komm jetzt nicht mit deinem Grindgefühl man muss einfach bis 30 nicht Grinden das ist fakt ab 30 kann man wie gesagt noch ganß ok questen  nur ist die quest ep einfach nicht Hoch genung, wen man einfach Grind und ein mob so was um die 15k ep gibt dan loht sich das einfach mehr als wen man ne quest macht die  nur 70k bringt man erspart sich beim grinden einfach die laufwege deswegen macht grinden auch mehr sinn wen man im lvl  höher ist.


----------



## Valâcicra (28. Oktober 2009)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man bis 28 (auf dem Level ist mein Zauberer ) definitiv nicht viel grinden muss

Das hängt aber auch davon ab ob man beim leveln seinen Sammelskill pusht, weil einem ohne den benötigten Skill ne Menge Quests fehlen
bzw wie oft man sich in die Elitegebiete begiebt usw

Hab vielleicht ein - zwei Mal ne halbe stunde gegrindet fürs Level up um neue Quests annehmen zu können

Ich denke das Problem mit dem Grinden (zumindest beim Leveln) hat sich eh in naher Zukunft erledigt
Wenn ein MMO seine Spieler halten will muss es auf die Communitiy eingehen (siehe WoW ,viele Leute haben nach mehr Casualty geschrien ... bitte da habt ihr was ihr wolltet)

und NCSOFT wird da für den westlichen Markt genauso einlenken (tun sie ja bereits)


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das wenn ihr im Frühjahr 2010 Lvl 50 erreicht, WCSoft "neue Spielinhalte" implementiert und Euch Lvl 60 ergrinden lässt.



Wer sagt dass es so kommen muss? In Daoc gab es nie eine Levelerhöhung z.B.


----------



## Synti (28. Oktober 2009)

mal um fakten bemüht... bis level 33 null grinden und quests ohne ende. 
wer vorher grinden mußte ist ein geschichtenerzähler...

aber wenn man so alle foren und seriösen beiträge reinpfeift, beginnt es wohl spürbar ab level 37.
ab level 42 kann es wohl keiner mehr leugnen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (28. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wer sagt dass es so kommen muss? In Daoc gab es nie eine Levelerhöhung z.B.



Das waren noch andere Zeiten, nicht so kommerziell wie heute. Der Max-LvL-Up wird bestimmt kommen, einfach um "Content" zu schaffen.




Synti schrieb:


> aber wenn man so alle foren und seriösen beiträge reinpfeift, beginnt es wohl spürbar ab level 37.
> ab level 42 kann es wohl keiner mehr leugnen...




Man, für Dich und alle ÜBRIGGEBLIEBENEN fängts bei 40 an. Die für welche es bei 20, 25, 30 anfing, das "gefühlte Grinden", die sind schon lange /quit.

Die schreiben auch nix mehr.

Das mache ich.


----------



## kieselstein78 (28. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Das waren noch andere Zeiten, nicht so kommerziell wie heute. Der Max-LvL-Up wird bestimmt kommen, einfach um "Content" zu schaffen.
> 
> Man, für Dich und alle ÜBRIGGEBLIEBENEN fängts bei 40 an. Die für welche es bei 20, 25, 30 anfing, das "gefühlte Grinden", die sind schon lange /quit.
> 
> ...



über die qualität der quests lässt sich streiten, von der abwechslung mal ganz abgesehen. doch geht man jetzt nur vom reinen questen aus, mit besuch
der jeweiligen elitegebiete bis 20, erhält man ab lvl 20-25 in jeweils 2 gebieten pro fraktion auch quests. zum einen auf der elyos-seite in eltenen und 
theobomos. das pendant auf asmodier-seite sind morheim und brusthonin. diese bieten genügend stoff um über quests auf lvl 25 zu kommen. wie
oben schon erwähnt. es geht hier nicht um die qualität und vielfältigkeit der quests, sondern um den im questlog befindlichen stoff.


----------



## ArminFRA (28. Oktober 2009)

kiesel, das sehe ich anderst.

Was nützt mir ein Questlog voll mit diesen Pseudo-Quests wie 200x "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". "Und dann?" "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". "Und dann?" "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". "Und dann?" "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". "Und dann?" "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". usw.

Oder die schönen Sammelquest für Krempel und Äther usw usf.. Für den einen intelligentes Questdesign, für mich blankes Grinden, sehr schlecht und einfallslos verpackt. Und dafür lachhafte XP und Schrott-Belohnung.

Selbst mit demnächst angehobener XP für diese Pseudo-Quests - es ist ein Witz, das Aion-Questsystem.


Der Mist motiviert mich NULL.


----------



## Killerkrebs (28. Oktober 2009)

ich frag mich wie oft soll denn noch so ein thema kommen von wegen "ab wann muss man grinden" haben wir davon nicht schon genug ???? und wenn ich mir die leute immer angucken muss. ich bin lvl 30+ und musste noch nicht 1x grinden, dann wartet nur mal ab mit lvl 40 merkst du das erst richtig und mit 42 musst du schon fast 97% des lvls grinden. und ab da wird das lvl für lvl immer krasser also hört endlich mal auf immer zu schreiben das ihr mit lvl 30 noch nicht grinden müsst. das kannst du erst schreiben wenn du lvl 42 geworden bist oder lasst es ganz.


----------



## Virthu (28. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> kiesel, das sehe ich anderst.
> 
> Was nützt mir ein Questlog voll mit diesen Pseudo-Quests wie 200x "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". "Und dann?" "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". "Und dann?" "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". "Und dann?" "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". "Und dann?" "Gehe hin und schleppe die Steine von A nach B". usw.
> 
> ...



nenn mir beispiele(mehrere bitte) für gute quests aus anderen spielen.


----------



## Skargork (28. Oktober 2009)

Damit der TE auch mal was vernünftiges hört Armin verbreitet hier ja viel quatsch und davon wurde bereits im buffed forum genug erzählt. Es ist fakt das du in Aion keine quest finden wirst wo du durch rätsel oder sonstige hirn anstrengung eps bekommst, gab es meines wissens aber bei wow auch nicht. Somit kann man sagen das eigentlich jede Quest ein grind z.b. töten sie 15 schlingendorntiger ist grind besorgen sie 10 arkane blablabla ist grind, eigentlich besteht FAST jedes aktuelle mmo aus grind. Von daher wird hier viel überbewertet, bei aion hast du von stufe 1-9 quest genug und am ende noch einige offen (wer das startgebiet grinden muss der sollte sich am kopf packen). Mit lvl 9 bekommst die devia quest wodurch durch 5 npc abklappern automatisch 10 wirst. Mit lvl 10 kommst du ins nächste gebiet wo du locker bis 18 questen kannst, wenn du nicht verdammtes loot luck hast dann reicht es vielleicht nur bis 17. Ab 18 (so war es bei mir) kannst du das elite gebiet angehen wo locker genug quest bis 20 da sind. Jetzt kommt der lustige teil mit 20 kannst du in 2 gebiete gehen nicht nur in 1, was bestimmt leute wie Armin garnicht wussten. Du levelst locker bis 25 wenn du beide gebiete machst und dann kannst du ja auch schon ins Ausbildungslager wo du dann pro run 3/4 stufen machst. Ich habe mich mit 29 für ein gebiet entschieden zum quest, bei mir halt morheim wegen asmo ist klar. Leveln bis 35 mit den quest eigentlich locker möglich wenn du schon mal deine fühler in richtung nächstes gebiet ausstreckst. 

Also denke zergen kann ab 35-40 anfangen es ist immer nur eine sache wie man mit umgeht.
Hoffe konnte helfen ein SKar


----------



## Skargork (28. Oktober 2009)

AHHH zum thema gute quest kann ich nur sagen Armin spiel Tomb Raider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeakros (28. Oktober 2009)

> nenn mir beispiele(mehrere bitte) für gute quests aus anderen spielen.



Ich empfand z.b. die Tortage Questreihe in AOC (und später auch ein paar, z.B. um die Pyramide oder Schicksalsquests) motvierend und interessant erzählt. Natürlich wiederholt sich immer vieles, aber es kommt eben drauf an, wie mans an den Spieler weiter gibt. So wird man, bei Aion, z.b. X mal auf die Mumu Farm geschickt, bis man die Viecher nicht mehr sehen kann. 

Musterbeispiel für schlechtes Questdesign (Dinge in Klammern sind Empfindungen):

NPC 1: gehe auf die Mumu Farm und erschlage 10 verschiedene Mumus
(fertig)
NPC 1: gehe wieder auf die Mumu Farm (Prügel dich wieder durch die Torwache und alle Mobs, die du eben grad erlegt hast) und besorge 5 Maiskolben
(fertig)
NPC 1: gehe wieder auf die Mumu Farm (Prügel dich SCHON WIEDER durch die Torwache und alle Mobs, die du grad eben erlegt hast) und besorge 5 Körbe
(fertig)
NPC 1:  gehe wieder auf die Mumu Farm ( Prügel dich SCHON WIEDER etc.) unn erschlage den Häuptling
(Reihe Ende)

Ein besseres Questdesign wäre, wenn man diese Abfolge auf 2 oder 3 NPCs aufgeteilt hätte, so hätte man, ggf, sich diese stupide Wiederholung nur 1-2 mal angetan.


----------



## ctullhu (28. Oktober 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Ich empfand z.b. die Tortage Questreihe in AOC (und später auch ein paar, z.B. um die Pyramide oder Schicksalsquests) motvierend und interessant erzählt. Natürlich wiederholt sich immer vieles, aber es kommt eben drauf an, wie mans an den Spieler weiter gibt. So wird man, bei Aion, z.b. X mal auf die Mumu Farm geschickt, bis man die Viecher nicht mehr sehen kann.
> 
> Musterbeispiel für schlechtes Questdesign (Dinge in Klammern sind Empfindungen):
> 
> ...



das musst du mal aus der sicht der npcs sehen.

also... ich weiß ja nicht, ob es DICH nervt, aber...

die torwache hatte da definitiv einen scheisstag erwischt...

2 weitere quests und die hätten dir trinkgeld gegeben und sich so hingelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rocketdog (29. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> _*Sieben Tage lang*_
> 
> Was wollen wir grinden, sieben Tage lang,
> was wollen wir grinden, so ein Druck.
> ...



Made my day =) (nicht ironisch gemeint, ich habe tatsächlich mitgesummt und mich gefreut =))

Wie gesagt, mich stört das Grinden (noch) nicht so sehr. Schon bei WoW lief es ja vor allem in Vanilla darauf hinaus per Anweisung Mobs zu grinden (nannte sich dann Quest). Ist zwar inzwischen mit WotLK um einiges besser geworden, aber es gibt noch genügend dieser "Grind-Quests". 

Was bei einem MMO am Ende zählt ist das Endgame. Macht das PvP Spass? Hat man außer Rüstung und einem verlängerten eGenital was vom PvP? Gibt es gute Raidinstanzen oder ähnliches? Das sind eigentlich die wichtigeren Fragen. Und das PvPvE mit RvR Elementen in Aion hört sich einfach fantastisch an. Ich hoffe dass es das auch ist.


----------



## Skargork (29. Oktober 2009)

Schnell geantwortet, dass pvp macht spass, es geht auch gut solo. Ob man was von hat ja man hat die ausrüstung und den Titel, wüsste nicht das man geld oder nen auto als preis bekommt (vielleicht in anderen mmo´s). Gibt es raidinstanzen, zur zeit nicht, es sind aber scheinbar welche geplant in wie fern das alles kommt wissen nur die knochenwerfer. Fazit willst du schöne grafik, ein anderes kampfsystem mit chainskills und willst du teil von was neuem sein was erst entsteht, dann bleib bei aion. Wenn du ein anfänger freundliches spiel haben willst, wo die herausforderung quasi verschwunden ist dann geh zurück zu wow.


----------



## corak (29. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ich sage es nochmal deutlich: Die meisten hier gehen davon aus das - wenn Lvl 50 erreicht ist - der Spuk ein Ende hat.
> 
> DA FÄNGT ES ERST RICHTIG AN, DAS DRAMA!
> 
> ...




Ich gehe immer davon aus, dass es bei deinen Posts nicht schlimmer kommen kann, aber dann wird man doch wieder überrascht. Wer solche Posts ohne geistige Einbussen überlebt hat, der wird die level bis 50 auf einer Arschbacke und mit einem freudigen Lächeln im Gesicht hochgrinden.
Und wenn mich dann jemand fragt: "Wie hälst du das eigentlich die ganze Zeit so gut gelaunt aus?" dann sage ich ihm: "Ich habe die ganzen Posts von ArminFRA bei Buffed.de gelesen, danach stehst du alles durch!" Und wahrscheinlich wird er dann sagen:"Oh mein Gott, ja ich weiss was du meinst. Dieser wirre Schwätzer.. Du hast die Posts hoffentlich nicht alle gelesen, er soll ja mehrere Leser in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben!?" Und dann werden wir uns in die Arme fallen und einfach eine Runde weinen.


----------



## Skargork (29. Oktober 2009)

Oh mann Corak, wenn ich das so betrachte mache ich gerne noch 50 lvl hinterher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (29. Oktober 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Ich empfand z.b. die Tortage Questreihe in AOC (und später auch ein paar, z.B. um die Pyramide oder Schicksalsquests) motvierend und interessant erzählt. Natürlich wiederholt sich immer vieles, aber es kommt eben drauf an, wie mans an den Spieler weiter gibt. So wird man, bei Aion, z.b. X mal auf die Mumu Farm geschickt, bis man die Viecher nicht mehr sehen kann.


aoc ist bis level 20 doch eh single player oder irre ich mich? insofern zählt das nicht. die bemerkung mit "später auch ein paar" finde ich im übrigen sehr bezeichnend für alle gängige mmos. jedes hat irgendwo ein paar nette quests, die wirklich gut gemacht sind. grossteil ist aber einerlei.

aion hat da auch seine perlen. ich persönlich fand die ersten missionen rund um eigene vergangenheit recht interessant, sowie die stigmaquest. später auch die nochsana instanz mit den minibossen und der gelegenheit, belagerungsgerät zu testen. die infiltrationsquests sind an sich einfach gestrickt, aber wegen der ständigen bedrohung durch andere fraktion doch sehr knackig. dazu erfährt man z.b. als elyos mehr über das schicksal von deltras, was ich persönlich schon ganz angenehm fand, da somit auch die geschichte von atreia bei den missionen eine gewisse rolle spielt. 
kaidan hq quests mit dem sammeln von 100 backenzähnen fand ich dagegen relativ schlecht. und sonstige quests, wo man zig teilen von mobs sammeln muss, finde ich relativ unspannend, wobei hier immerhin die meisten questitems relativ zügig droppen.

im übrigen dürft ihr armin nicht ernst nehmen, er trollt nur. bin nicht sicher, ob er gegen das spiel an sich etwas hat oder wegen anderer gründe, aber er trollt, was das zeug hält. wobei so unrecht hat er auch nicht, es gibt an dem spiel doch recht viele macken, mängel und fragwürdige designentscheidungen.


----------



## Deadwool (29. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Ja, ich war verdammte 7 Tage lang am "spielen", bis Level 22, ne Assel.


Du hast mit 22 schon aufgehört weil du grinden musstest ?
Alles klar. Jetzt weiss ich dass du entweder keine Ahnung hast, oder generell jedes Spiel wo man Mobs killen muss als Grinder bezeichnest. Falls du es nicht bemerkt hast, wir befinden uns hier in einem MMO Forum, wo solche Spiele a) akzeptiert sind und b) nicht alle generell als Grinder bezeichnet werden. Für dich mag es da keinen Unterschied geben, für die meisten anderen aber schon. 

Ja, ich bin ebenfalls jemand der bisher noch nie grinden musste in AION. Ich bin Level 36 und habe aktuell 20 von 30 offene Quests in meinem Log. Kampagnen nicht mitgezählt. Auch habe ich keine der wiederholbaren Quests zig mal gemacht.

Trotzdem seien Neulinge gewarnt. Es gibt bei weitem nicht so viele Quests wie in WoW.
Was ist nun das Geheimnis vom NICHT GRINDEN MÜSSEN in AION ?

Hier meine Tips:

1. Normale Quests wenn möglich solo abolvieren. In Gruppen gibt es deutlich weniger EPs für jeden.
2. Keine Angst vor Kampagnen und Gruppenquests. Die geben die meisten EPs. Wenn möglich mit Gilde machen. Zur Not auch mit Random Gruppen. Manchmal sind die Gruppen halt scheisse und der Run wird teuer. so what. Es ist nur ein Spiel!
3. Abyss erforschen! Es gibt tonnenweise lohnende Quests im Abyss - vor allem ausserhalb der eigenen Basis. Geduld und Zeit mitbringen. Der Abyss ist in erster Linie ein PVP Schlachtfeld. Bedenke also dass du sterblich bist! Wenn du aber darauf achtest dass du nicht nicht an Mobs, Einrichtungen wie Gefechtstürme oder durch einen Absturz stirbst, sondern ausschliesslich durch gegnerische Spieler, zahlst du keine Wiederherstellungskosten!
4. Von Level 25-29 Nochsana Ausbildungslager machen, und offene Quests erst danach weitermachen. 
5. Wer gerne twinkt kann seinem Hauptchar durch den Ruhebonus einen zusätzlichen EP Schub bescheren. Twinken eignet sich auch hervorragend um die ID bis zum nächsten Nochsana Run zu überbrücken.
6. Meiner Meinung nach der wichtigste Tipp: Augen offen halten! In Aion wird man nicht wie in WOW an der Hand genommen und von Questlager zu Questlager geführt. Einfach mal losziehen und das Land erkunden. Es gibt in jedem Gebiet dutzende von Orten wo Quests angeboten werden. Und nach dem Level-Up vielleicht auch mal dorthin gehen wo man die letzten beiden Level nicht mehr durchgelaufen ist. Da sind möglicherweise wieder neue Quests aufgegangen. Ihr werdet staunen wie schnell sich euer Questlog wieder füllt.


----------



## Synti (29. Oktober 2009)

aion ist echt nice und das pvp ist echt super. ich hoffe das dieser grindeffekt wann immer er auch
kommen mag mit neuen patchs freundlich gestaltet wird... dann gibts echt eine super alternative zu world of steckpo.

sicherlich ist aion kein spiel für jeden causal, aber das habe ich auch gesucht... ein game das nicht jeden bedient und
nicht auch noch den po hinterher trägt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeakros (29. Oktober 2009)

> aoc ist bis level 20 doch eh single player oder irre ich mich? insofern zählt das nicht. die bemerkung mit "später auch ein paar" finde ich im übrigen sehr bezeichnend für alle gängige mmos. jedes hat irgendwo ein paar nette quests, die wirklich gut gemacht sind. grossteil ist aber einerlei.



Ob singleplayer oder nicht, das spielt absolut keine Rolle. Es geht hier um die Questreihe an sich und hättest du mein Zitat nicht aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, hätte sich deine Antwort erübrigt. Denn ich kreide Aion gar nicht mal mangelnde Abwechslung an, sondern hauptsächlich die schlechte Vermittlung vermeindlich langweiliger Grindinhalte.
Sprich: Gravierende Mängel im Questdesign


----------



## tyrox09 (29. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> sicherlich ist aion kein spiel für jeden causal, aber das habe ich auch gesucht... ein game das nicht jeden bedient und
> nicht auch noch den po hinterher trägt...
> 
> 
> ...


und aion ist ja soooooo schwer und erfordert ne menge skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
soso^^


das man in aion grinden MUSS zeigt schon allein die tatsache das man einen schlüssel für eine instanz durch stupides mob töten farmen muss.
nix quest, nix npc oder sonstiges, rein in keller und hoffen das er bald droppt.
ich hatte da unten nette unterhaltungen mit leuten die dort schon über 4-5 std. waren nur um diesen schlüssel zu bekommen.
naja, soll nicht heissen das es bei jedem so sein muss, ich hatte ihn nach 1 std. oder so (was mir auch schon gereicht hat).
aber vorkommen kann es, und das geht mal garnicht wie ich finde.
und wenn jetzt wer kommt und meint, wieso spielst du aion wenn du es nicht magst: ich tue es einem besonderen menschen zu liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin zzt. 31 und mir grauts mit jedem tag mehr...


----------



## SARodiRIEL (29. Oktober 2009)

Oh man ich wünsche mir endlich eine "Ingore"-Liste fürs Buffed-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann müsste man den gefrusteten Müll den so mancher Little Britain Anhänger hier ständig; in tausend Variationen, in tausend verschiedenen Themen, immer wieder von sich gibt, nicht mehr Lesen...
Ich versteh echt nicht wie man täglich soviel Energie dafür verschwenden kann anderen Spielern das Spiel schlecht zu reden? Geht einfach, spielt etwas wofür eure Fähigkeiten ausreichend sind, und lasst die Anderen in Frieden.

Ob Aion nun ein "Grinder" ist liegt wohl an der eigenen Auffassungsgabe. Da gibts Leute die scheinbar etwas blind sind und mit 20+ schon gegrindet haben, und welche die  genug Quests haben. Ein paar grinden auch nur deshalb weil das Leveln durch Quests ja "soooo lange" dauert, und der "XP pro Std-flow" (rofl) besser ist. Also alles rein subjektiv...


----------



## SireS (29. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auch in Wow kann man das questen mit Grind gleich setzen.



Fail! Sechs und setzen bitte. In Wow gibt es schon länger keine Quest mehr, bei der man mehr als 15 Mobs töten müsste (die schlimmsten waren damals die je 30 mobs für Nesingwary in Nagrand, inzwischen nur noch 12/Quest).

Der Unterschied ist, daß Wow-Quest ordentlich XP bringen, es sich also lohnt zu questen. In Aion sind die Quest-xp meist lächerlich, wobei die Quests selbst nicht an den aktuellen Wow-Content rankommen.

Ich empfehle jedem hier, einfach mal die rosarote Brille abzunehmen und sich einzugestehen, daß alle zum ersten Mal mit lvl23/24 schon ein wenig Grinden müssen. Sicher hält sich das da noch in Grenzen. Aber spätestens mit Mitte 30 ist das Game atm Grind pur.

So, noch viel Spass in Aion, hoffe für Euch, daß mit dem nächsten Patch alles besser wird was Q-XP angeht und bis Cataclysm! Man sieht sich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (29. Oktober 2009)

Bin lvl 39 und habe noch 26/30 quests im Log und Abyss habe ich noch fast GARKEINE quests gemacht. 

Also wer Vorher grinden muss hat was falsch gemacht ist einfach so. Instanzen war ich auch nicht oft nur dann wenn ich auch quests hatte.

Habe aber alle quests wo ich gefunden habe gemacht auser die bekackten Spio quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sires Nimm mal deine Grind-Brille ab und sehs ein das man nicht grinden muss zumindest bis lvl 39*bin ich* und du eifnach irgendwas falsch gemacht hast...


----------



## Rygel (29. Oktober 2009)

ich bin derzeit 28 und hatte, seltsamerweise, noch keine grindphase. manchmal hatte ich gegen ende eines levels nur noch rote Qs und habe dann die letzten zwei kästchen so gemacht, aber ich habe glücklicherweise nie mehr als eine stunde mobs abklopfen müssen. derzeit level ich am besten im nochsana ausbildungslager. ein run, bei dem alle mobs gelegt werden, macht (mit amulett) 50 - 75% eines levels aus. ist zwar etwas eintönig, bringt aber in 45 min. soviel xp wie nix anderes. den rest mache ich dann noch über questen.

in einem interview mit community manager Andrew Beegle aka Tamat mit der website massively konnte man folgendes lesen:


> *Can players expect the experience boost patch any time soon?*
> _Tamat: Definitely. We've taken a good look at the current quest reward experience, and we should be increasing the amount of experience rewarded for a high percentage of the existing quests in our next update. Additionally, we've been reevaluating the experience rewards characters gain for individual kills. Ultimately, we want to make sure that each individual experience boost is in the best interest of the game, and as you can probably imagine, that takes time to properly evaluate._



vielleicht gibt es also bald keine grindsorgen mehr - mich würd s sehr freuen.


----------



## Lintflas (29. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach hat Grinden heutzutage nichts mehr in einem modernen, westlich orientierten MMORPG zu suchen. 
Beim Questen hat man wenigstens noch ein gewisses Maß an Abwechslung. Wenn ich aber stattdessen
stundenlang dieselben Mobs verkloppen muss, ohne mal zwischendurch wenigstens einen Questtext
zu lesen, dann frage ich mich wofür ich überhaupt Abogebühren zahle. 
Mein Gladiator ist jetzt 36, und es wird mir langsam doch zu grindlastig. Und so toll sind die Animationen dann auch wieder
nicht, als dass ich dann unbedingt gefühlte 5000 Mobs erschlagen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurzum: Mir fehlt einfach das Gefühl, nach 3-4 Stunden Spielzeit etwas geschafft zu haben.

Im Grunde ist Aion ein feines Spiel, aber bis NCSOFT nicht wenigstens noch 20% mehr Quests und ein
paar mehr Dungeons einbaut, hänge ich die Sache vorerst an den Nagel.

LG


----------



## battschack (29. Oktober 2009)

@Lintflas 

Wie habe ich es den geschafft ohne 1min zu grinden auf lvl 39zu kommen? 
Quest mobs killen und so zähl ich jetz mal nicht zu grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du irgendwelche berufe geskillt? Ich habe z.B Alchi+schneider+Sammeln auf 300+ und Jedes davon erstellte/gesammeltes zeug gibt 1000+ ep wenn ich des alles zusammen zähle habe ich locker noch mal 1,5-2,5? ca. lvl gemacht locker. Und Laut database gibts für lvl 40 auch noch Massig quests. Drüber habe ich nicht geschaut.


----------



## Lintflas (29. Oktober 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> @Lintflas
> 
> Wie habe ich es den geschafft ohne 1min zu grinden auf lvl 39zu kommen?
> Quest mobs killen und so zähl ich jetz mal nicht zu grinden
> ...



Nein, Berufe habe ich bisher noch nicht geskillt. Allerdings sollte es meiner Ansicht nach auch ohne Berufe möglich sein,
flüssig voranzukommen. Ich will ja nicht abstreiten, dass es unter Umständen auch möglich ist, durch Quests bis
Level 39 oder 45 zu kommen. Dennoch möchte ich gefälligst das Gefühl haben, zwischen unzähligen verschiedenen Quests
auswählen zu können. In Lotro, Everquest und WoW wird man von Quests und alternativen Questgebieten regelrecht erschlagen, 
und man kann sogar mit einem zweiten Char später noch Quests erledigen, die man vorher nie gemacht hat. Das hebt die Motivation zusätzlich. 

In Aion ist man hingegen gezwungen, ALLE verfügbaren Quests zu erledigen um voranzukommen. Das ist mir dann doch ein bissl zu dünn.
Vielleicht wird es ja sogar besser, sobald die Quest-EP mit dem kommenden Patch nochmal angehoben werden, 
aber das Spiel braucht definitiv mehr Quests und Dungeons. Das PVE wirkt noch zu flach, zuwenig episch und zu aufgesetzt.
Aber das ist natürlich Ansichtssache.


MfG


----------



## Skyler93 (29. Oktober 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Nein, Berufe habe ich bisher noch nicht geskillt. Allerdings sollte es meiner Ansicht nach auch ohne Berufe möglich sein,
> flüssig voranzukommen. Ich will ja nicht abstreiten, dass es unter Umständen auch möglich ist, durch Quests bis
> Level 39 oder 45 zu kommen. Dennoch möchte ich gefälligst das Gefühl haben, zwischen unzähligen verschiedenen Quests
> auswählen zu können. In Lotro, Everquest und WoW wird man von Quests und alternativen Questgebieten regelrecht erschlagen,
> ...



nönö PvE mehr content ok, mehr episch und es ist WoW =(
find das schön so, das nicht jeder 2te aff fullepixx rumrennt und es nur noch auf Itemlevel ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (29. Oktober 2009)

das problem ist für jeden ist grinden was anderes... 
dazu ist für den einen grinden schlecht für den anderen ist grinden gut oder auch neutral.

wenn ich lese "ich musste nie grinden habe aber die letzten 2-3 balken mobs getötet zum levelup" dann muss ich lachen. 30-40 min mobs umhauen ohne quest ist also kein grinden? fängt grinden ab 5 min oder erst ab 2std an?

für mich ist grinden wenn ich mobs töten und keine quest dafür habe bzw die kille für münzen. egal ob ich 1 min drauf rumhaue oder 5 stunden. auch wenn ich mehrmals in eine instanz gehe zb lese level 25-28 hier auf nen cd von einer instanz warten um in gruppe dort zu grinden.. hrhr.. ich will 1 char spielen und pvp machen. ich will nicht twinken weil ich auf ne inni warte weil ich sonst zu wenig quest habe...

ich queste hier und wenn mir noch balken zum levelup fehlen dann GRINDE ich. es macht mir keinen spass aber ich finde es auch nicht besonders schlimm.. mittel zum zweck des levelns quasi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also kurze zusammenfassung! ich grinde seit level 27 - da zb in der inni
kann auch 20x ins eisklauendorf laufen und das als quest oder sonstwas benennen und sagen ich grinde nicht aber für mich wäre das gelogen.

grinde auch zwischen dem leveln wenn ich zb farme für alchimats. stehen oftmals aggromobs in der nähe der blumen die ich nebenher umhaue. andere nennen das farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder wenn ich alchi weiterskillen will und kein kinah mehr habe. 1 std mobs hauen und ich habe wieder 100-200k womit ich nen bisschen weiterskillen kann.

jeder der sagt er grindet in aion ab level 25 nicht der nimmt es nicht als grinden wahr sondern bezeichnet es für sich wahrscheinlich als farmen oder ähnliches. jeder der wegen grinden und questlücken aufhört für den ist aion einfach das falsche spiel..
probierts mit aoc - da habt ihr viele quest und müsste nicht wie andere hier schreiben bis level 20 alleine spielen :/ das is bullshit
allerdings wartet!  gerade ist nen neuer patch drauf und alles lag und ruckelt wie beim start ^^ allerdings seit ihr da in kurzer zeit max-level - habt kein pvp content und kein eherausforderndes pve aber halt spannende quest.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Oktober 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> (…)
> In Aion ist man hingegen gezwungen, ALLE verfügbaren Quests zu erledigen um voranzukommen. Das ist mir dann doch ein bissl zu dünn.
> Vielleicht wird es ja sogar besser, sobald die Quest-EP mit dem kommenden Patch nochmal angehoben werden,
> aber das Spiel braucht definitiv mehr Quests und Dungeons. Das PVE wirkt noch zu flach, zuwenig episch und zu aufgesetzt.
> ...



Ich kann mich irren, aber basiert das (Pv[P)vE] – ja, ich hab es absichtlich in den Klammern geschrieben- nicht darauf, dass man im PvP auch von den Balaur (NPC -> PvE) angegriffen werden kann?
Dungeons und Co sollen zwar kommen- finde ich auch interessant, aber AION ist doch in erster Linie ein PvP Spiel… Ich meine, dann muss man ja nicht soviel PvE Content rein hauen… Was „PvE und PvP“ in einem Spiel vereint, mit dem Spiel anstellt, sieht man bei WoW- ´n Fliegenschi** 

Quests- gut, da könnte es mehr geben. Aber nicht vergessen, es kommt ursprünglich nicht vom EU Markt- und WoW wurde damals direkt für den EU Markt „gemacht“. Alles dauert seine Zeit.



Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> das problem ist für jeden ist grinden was anderes...
> (…)
> grinde auch zwischen dem leveln wenn ich zb farme für alchimats. stehen oftmals aggromobs in der nähe der blumen die ich nebenher umhaue. andere nennen das farmen
> 
> ...



Naja, grinden und farmen hat im Endeffekt schon seine Definition, wie es andernorts geschrieben wurde. Allerdings- ist das „mobs töten“, um an eine z.B. Blume zu kommen, dann das grinden im farmen?
Für mich persönlich gehört es dazu.
Wenn ich sag, ich geh farmen, jage ich Ressourcen hinterher- das mobs töten kommt einfach dazu.
Wenn ich hingegen sage, ich gehe grinden, klopp ich mich mit mobs- finde ich dabei Ressourcen, die ich brauch, nehm ich sie mit und fertig.


----------



## Rygel (29. Oktober 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> das problem ist für jeden ist grinden was anderes...
> ...
> wenn ich lese "ich musste nie grinden habe aber die letzten 2-3 balken mobs getötet zum levelup" dann muss ich lachen. 30-40 min mobs umhauen ohne quest ist also kein grinden? fängt grinden ab 5 min oder erst ab 2std an?



ich glaube der grind beginnt wenn man ohne grund und einfach nur zum xp-gewinn mobs zerlegt - also nach 5 minuten. dass man wenn man, wie ich, erst 28 ist und zwischendurch mal die letzten zwei kästchen auf diese art macht stört mich persönlich nicht so sehr. das dauert ja in dem levelberich noch nicht sehr lange.
ich behaupte einfach mal dass das ein großteil der spieler so macht. man beendet die "töte 20 oger"-Q und merkt: die hat ja durch kills mehr gebracht als ich am ende für die Q bekomme. es sind noch 1-2 kästchen bis zum lvl-up, da macht doch sicher ein großteil der spieler U30 weiter bevor er sich aufmacht zum Q-geber.

ich kann also hier durchaus behaupten: bis lvl28 ist es als jäger nicht so, dass man stundenlang mobs kloppen muss um aufzusteigen. (ich habe allerdings auch nebenher immer ein auge auf die aiondatabase gehabt um keine Q-geber zu verpassen.)


----------



## Roy1971 (29. Oktober 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich kann mich irren, aber basiert das (Pv[P)vE] – ja, ich hab es absichtlich in den Klammern geschrieben- nicht darauf, dass man im PvP auch von den Balaur (NPC -> PvE) angegriffen werden kann?
> Dungeons und Co sollen zwar kommen- finde ich auch interessant, aber AION ist doch in erster Linie ein PvP Spiel… Ich meine, dann muss man ja nicht soviel PvE Content rein hauen… Was „PvE und PvP“ in einem Spiel vereint, mit dem Spiel anstellt, sieht man bei WoW- ´n Fliegenschi**



Ich denke, dass ein gewisser PvE-Contend auf jeden Fall dabei sein sollte (muß). Auch wenn Aion sehr Pvp-Lastig is, sollte eine gewisse PvE-Abwechslung auf jeden Fall enthalten sein. Es gibt halt auch Tage, an denen ich deffinitiv keine Lust auf PvP habe und wenn ich dann keine anderen Möglichkeiten habe, was dann. Und mal ehrlich. Zwei oder drei MMO´s gleichzeitig zu spielen, weil das ein Pvp und das ander PvE bietet, ist nicht unbedingt das, was ich möchte. 
Aion hat schon sehr schöne Ansätze und ist momentan (in der Levelphase) wirklich abwechslungsreich und ich hoffe, dass dieses auch im Endcontend der Fall sein wird. Denn den ganzen lieben langen Tag Burgen erobern/verteidigen ist etwas dröge. 

Auch wenn man WoW nicht mag, so muß man doch gestehen, dass, wenn es um die reine Abwechslung geht, WoW wirklich ungeschlagen ist. Und ich denke auch, dass ein MMO, welches sich rein auf PvP oder auch rein auf PvE fixiert heute keine große Chance auf dem Markt haben wird.


----------



## corak (29. Oktober 2009)

tyrox09 schrieb:


> und aion ist ja soooooo schwer und erfordert ne menge skill
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst den Feuertempel?
Es gibt eine Quest "The three keys" in der man dazu einfach 3 Mobs in einer Instanz killen muss.
Aber der dumme Spieler muss eben grinden und weinen. L2P


----------



## Rygel (29. Oktober 2009)

wie sieht es denn ab 30 so aus? hat man da mehrere instanzen zur auswahl? das bildet ja immer ne nette abwechselung zwischendurch. kann man denn ab 30+ auch noch easy über diese instanzen leveln?



Roy1971 schrieb:


> Auch wenn man WoW nicht mag, so muß man doch gestehen, dass, wenn es um die reine Abwechslung geht, WoW wirklich ungeschlagen ist. Und ich denke auch, dass ein MMO, welches sich rein auf PvP oder auch rein auf PvE fixiert heute keine große Chance auf dem Markt haben wird.


schön gesagt! sehe ich genau so. im moment habe ich noch spaß an der PvE-levelphase (auch wenn wir ja schon festgestellt haben, dass man manchmal grindet *G*), wenn ich allerdings ab zu viel grinden muss, und zu wenig questen kann, kommt bei mir langeweile auf. bleibt mit level 50 als einzige beschäftigung abyss-pvp muss ich mich leider wieder vom acker machen. wer gern zahlenden abonnenten mag sollte sowohl die pvp-freaks als auch die pve-ler bespaßen.


----------



## Metadron72 (29. Oktober 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> So, nun aber mal zurück zum Thema!
> Wie siehts aus mit grinden, erst ab 30 oder doch schon früher?
> Also ich hab viele Bekannte, die auch schon ab 16 gegrindet haben. Kann da jemand mit DIREKTEN Erfahrungen eindeutig widersprechen?



kann dich beruhigen wenn du in der lage bist q geber auch zu finden musst du bis 32( das bin ich grad) überhaupt nicht grinden...
soviel zu unserm armin...augen auf beim eierkauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. ich hab auch jetzt noch grp q offen (und schon genug npc mit nem "silbernen" dings überm kopf gesehen) , werde wohl auch die nächsten lvl "noch" nicht grinden müssen


----------



## Metadron72 (29. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> wer gern zahlenden abonnenten mag sollte sowohl die pvp-freaks als auch die pve-ler bespaßen.



wäre der optimal fall, muss man aber nicht...mann kann auch einfach sagen, wer den "focus" auf pvm hat zahlt wow und wer den "focus" auf pvp hat zahlt aion

wenn man beides gut machen will geht das theater alleine beim balancing wieder los..ihr kennt das ja mit der eierlegenden wollmichsau oder dem jeep der auf der autobahn einfach nix taugt bzw. dem ferrari in der steppe


----------



## Deis (29. Oktober 2009)

_>Wo faengt Dein Himmel an,
und wo hoert er auf?_<


----------



## Roy1971 (29. Oktober 2009)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> wäre der optimal fall, muss man aber nicht...mann kann auch einfach sagen, wer den "focus" auf pvm hat zahlt wow und wer den "focus" auf pvp hat zahlt aion
> 
> wenn man beides gut machen will geht das theater alleine beim balancing wieder los..ihr kennt das ja mit der eierlegenden wollmichsau oder dem jeep der auf der autobahn einfach nix taugt bzw. dem ferrari in der steppe



Da sin nunmal die Entwickler gefragt. Sicher, das balancing ist eine schwere Aufgabe aber es ist nicht unmöglich. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass mich der Endcontend im reinen Abyss und Burgeneroberungen nicht lange halten wird. Nen bissel Abwechslung "muss" schon gegeben sein.


----------



## Deadwool (29. Oktober 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Fail! Sechs und setzen bitte. In Wow gibt es schon länger keine Quest mehr, bei der man mehr als 15 Mobs töten müsste (die schlimmsten waren damals die je 30 mobs für Nesingwary in Nagrand, inzwischen nur noch 12/Quest).
> 
> *Der Unterschied ist, daß Wow-Quest ordentlich XP bringen, es sich also lohnt zu questen*. In Aion sind die Quest-xp meist lächerlich, wobei die Quests selbst nicht an den aktuellen Wow-Content rankommen.
> 
> ...


Um es mit den Argumenten der Gegner zu sagen: Auch 12 Mobs für eine Quest zu killen ist grinden! Und dein Argument mit den XP hat nichts damit zu tun dass du in WoW nicht grinden musst, sondern liegt einfach an dem "aktuellen Popo-Kurs". Daran dass man dort alles in den Hintern gesteckt bekommt mittlerweile. Deswegen laufen ja die ehemaligen WoW Classic Spieler zu Aion über. Weil man hier noch etwas leisten muss auf dem Weg nach oben. Wer es gewohnt ist, alles geschenkt zu bekommen, wird natürlich schnell feststellen dass er im falschen Spiel ist.


----------



## Metadron72 (29. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Da sin nunmal die Entwickler gefragt. Sicher, das balancing ist eine schwere Aufgabe aber es ist nicht unmöglich.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass mich der Endcontend im reinen Abyss und Burgeneroberungen nicht lange halten wird. Nen bissel Abwechslung "muss" schon gegeben sein.



ich kenn kein game...auch wow das es ja nu recht lang gibt, kriegt das nicht hin
und klar ist ja auch dein gutes recht, aber in daoc z.b. war pvm auch nie dolle und trotzdem ham es ne menge recht ewig mit viiieel spass/begeisterung gespielt. aber klar, da muss man für sich entscheiden was man dann will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Oktober 2009)

Naja...die wenigstens (ma abgesehen von alten DAoC Spielern) wissen wie wirkliche Sieges und Massen PvP aussehen.
Denke da werden sich noch einige umsehen wenn sie realisieren wie man sowas verwirklichen kann im Vergleich zu dem was Blizz da hin gemurkst hat.


----------



## Synti (29. Oktober 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja...die wenigstens (ma abgesehen von alten DAoC Spielern) wissen wie wirkliche Sieges und Massen PvP aussehen.
> Denke da werden sich noch einige umsehen wenn sie realisieren wie man sowas verwirklichen kann im Vergleich zu dem was Blizz da hin gemurkst hat.



ich höre immer wie geil DAoC war bzw. ist... was ist denn mit dem game? gibts das nicht mehr oder warum spielt es keiner mehr?
und wenn es keiner spielt, warum solls dann so cool sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (29. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Um es mit den Argumenten der Gegner zu sagen: Auch 12 Mobs für eine Quest zu killen ist grinden! Und dein Argument mit den XP hat nichts damit zu tun dass du in WoW nicht grinden musst, sondern liegt einfach an dem "aktuellen Popo-Kurs". Daran dass man dort alles in den Hintern gesteckt bekommt mittlerweile. Deswegen laufen ja die ehemaligen WoW Classic Spieler zu Aion über. Weil man hier noch etwas leisten muss auf dem Weg nach oben. Wer lieber alles geschenkt wird natürlich schnell feststellen dass er im falschen Spiel ist.


nein, das ist questen denn man wird ja am ende mit einer Q-belohung in form von währung oder equipment dafür entlohnt. das eins davon spaß macht, das andere weniger kann man ja wohl nicht abstreiten. mobs klopfen macht einfach mehr spaß/sinn MIT einer aufgabe. dummes grinden würde ich auch nicht unbedingt mit "etwas leisten" gleichsetzen (wenn man davon überhaupt in einem computerspiel reden kann). den "popo-kurs" fährt man bei übrigens bei blizz von anfang an, denn genug Qs gabs da schon seit beginn. und wer bei aion angeschlichen kommt und epixx posen möchte ist vermutlich ganz schnell wieder weg (und zurück beim popo-club.)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich höre immer wie geil DAoC war bzw. ist... was ist denn mit dem game? gibts das nicht mehr oder warum spielt es keiner mehr?
> und wenn es keiner spielt, warum solls dann so cool sein?
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist mitlerweile einfach überholt.Man muss sehen DAoC gibt es seit...ich glaube 2001 war release...seitdem hat sich einiges getan und immer mehr spielt das Auge mit wie man an Aion sieht.Und da kann DAoC einfach nicht mehr mithalten.

Das vermeindliches Questen mehr Spass macht als Grinden ist eine subjektive Frage.Du kansnt dich net hinstellen und verallgemeinern das es so ist.Ob ich jetzt 12 Mobs so töte und die Exp dafür bekomme oder zum gefühten tausendsten Mal die Quests bekommst eben diese Mobs zu töten und dann zu nem NPC zu laufen macht in meinen Augen absolut keinen Unterschied.

Der "Popo-Kurs" war auch nicht genügen Quests zu haben sondern dem Spieler pro Quests so viel Exp in den Arsch zu blasen das er nicht darauf angewiesen ist jede Q zu erfüllen..und das ist in Aion eben (noch) nicht so...aber leider gotte wird da ja auch rumgeschaubt :/


----------



## Synti (29. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ... bei übrigens bei blizz von anfang an, denn genug Qs gabs da schon seit beginn.




was mal natürlich nicht stimmt, zu classic-zeiten mußte man ganze levelabschnitte grinden...
da gabs keine quests... kann mich gut erinnern... im bereich 52-53 und 57-60 ging mal gar nichts,
und irgendwo im 40ziger bereich gabs auch große probs...

dann gabs viele grind-quest in schlingendorn mit töte 24 tigerschnecken etc...
die quests waren selten dämlich und wurden erst im laufe der jahre mit "spannenderen" quests verändert.
es war ein reines stupides mobs-killen leveln... es gab auch keine großartigen instanzen und
im endgame hattest du nur zwei instanzen mc und bwl. das pvp bestand nur darin schwachsinnig rang14 zu erreichen.
dessen rang man nur erreichen konnte, wenn man arbeitslos war. der zustand der arbeitslosigkeit mußte auch lange anhalten,
weil du sonst wieder im rang gefallen bist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> (…)
> Und mal ehrlich. Zwei oder drei MMO´s gleichzeitig zu spielen, weil das ein Pvp und das ander PvE bietet, ist nicht unbedingt das, was ich möchte.
> (…)
> Auch wenn man WoW nicht mag, so muß man doch gestehen, dass, wenn es um die reine Abwechslung geht, WoW wirklich ungeschlagen ist. Und ich denke auch, dass ein MMO, welches sich rein auf PvP oder auch rein auf PvE fixiert heute keine große Chance auf dem Markt haben wird.



Ja, den Aspekt bezahlen kann ich sehr gut nachempfinden, da es bei mir ähnlich der Fall ist.

Nun, ich mag WoW- das gebe ich offen zu. Aber Abwechslung hast du kaum. Das PvP ist alles andere als balanced und der PvE Teil wird von „NERF PLX WEIL BAUM UND ZU SCHWER!!11!!elf!!11elfen!!“- Leuten überschwemmt, bis es so schwer ist, dass man nebenbei den Fernseh einschalten muss, damit man nicht einschläft (außer Hardmodes, zugegeben, die haben es stellenweise in sich).
Abwechslung- ja. Gute- NEIN!



Roy1971 schrieb:


> Da sin nunmal die Entwickler gefragt. Sicher, das balancing ist eine schwere Aufgabe aber es ist nicht unmöglich.
> (…)



Die Entwickler sind nicht gefragt. Die „Designer“ von den Klassen sind gefragt, ein Konzept zu machen, dass es ein Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip gibt, was möglichst balanciert ist. Die Entwickler selbst (ok, kommt natürlich auf die Definition an- Entwickler im Programmiertechnischen Sinne, oder Entwickler im Designerischen Sinne) führt das dann nur aus.
Aber genau da ist das Problem- die Ideen fehlen oft, wie man eine gegriffene Fähigkeit von Klasse X kontert, oder ob man das überhaupt kann. 



Synti schrieb:


> was mal natürlich nicht stimmt, zu classic-zeiten mußte man ganze levelabschnitte grinden...
> da gabs keine quests... kann mich gut erinnern... im bereich 52-53 und 57-60 ging mal gar nichts,
> und irgendwo im 40ziger bereich gabs auch große probs...
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir mal widersprechen, sorry. Ich hab WoW seinerzeit noch in der Beta angefangen, und ich habe nie „grinden“ müssen, ohne eine Quest für irgendwas zu haben. Das, was du ansprichst- da war ich in Silithus, in den östlichen/ westlichen Pestländern unterwegs.
Der 40er Bereich… ja, dass war dann allerdings schon sehr grind mäßig, vorallem die Nessingwary Quests, wo man erstmal 90 Tiere töten musste, für 3 Quests. Dann bist du zu einer elite Quest gekommen… wovon es 3 gab. Also -> 9 Quests gemacht, und 270 Mobs gekillt. Anschließend noch 3 elite Monster (oder waren es 4? Ich glaub, es waren nur 3)… das mobs killn hat mehr gebracht.

Die Instanzen- nunja, dass hattest du zum Anfang! Später gab´s noch Zul’Gurub, AQ 20, AQ40, Naxxramas (ok, hab ich nie gesehen). Also, Endgame Content im PVE gab es da massig, und in MC war´s definitiv kein 4 Stunden rein und full epic raus.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (29. Oktober 2009)

Und wer sagt das in Aion kein PvE Content nachgelegt wird?oO

Was ja btw bereits passiert ist mit 8 oda was neuen Instanzen.


----------



## Synti (29. Oktober 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Die Instanzen- nunja, dass hattest du zum Anfang! Später gab´s noch Zul'Gurub, AQ 20, AQ40, Naxxramas (ok, hab ich nie gesehen). Also, Endgame Content im PVE gab es da massig, und in MC war´s definitiv kein 4 Stunden rein und full epic raus.





die kamen aber sehr viel später... und man muß auch zu geben, das mc und bwl und die anderen instanzen sehr "statische" instanzen waren,
wo man nur eine taste klicken mußte (zumindest als mage) und sich nicht bewegen mußte...

ich habe auch ganz gerne wow gespielt und egal wie man es sieht, wow hat ein gutes "gesamtkonzept" das auch schlüssig ist 
gegenüber z.b. AoC und anderen mmo`s. problem ist natürlich dieses extrem causal- und alle bekommen alles konzept.

bei aion sieht das gesamtkonzept auch sehr gut aus, nichts desto trotz scheint der "grind-faktor" im high-level bereich ein wesentlicher faktor zu sein,
der eigentlich nicht sein dürfte, wenn ich mal die intervies aus dem jahre 2006 und 07 anschaue: 

http://www.helden.de/ams/artikel/interview...g-won-choi.html
http://www.mystics.de/articles/91/2/

diese interviews lesen sich etwas anders als es sich wohl jetzt darstellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (29. Oktober 2009)

da wir wieder bei wow gelandet sind und bei den quests dort. hier wurde ja gesagt, man bräuchte nur 12 mobs/questitems/wasauchimmer für die meisten wow-quests, mehr nicht. nur ist es doch so, dass solche quests eh darauf hinauslaufen, dass man im endeffekt die doppelte bis dreifache menge an questmobs töten muss, weil die questitems eh eine ca 30% drop-wahrscheinlichkeit haben. wo ist da der unterschied zu aion? wenn ich in aion 60 items brauche, droppt jedes mob eins. bei 10-15 items droppt sehr oft eins, so dass ich ev bei ca 20-25 getöteten mobs lande, maximal.
ich kenne wotlk nicht weiter als bis level 76, aber auch dort war der einstieg imo relativ gleich. geh hin töte dies und das. geh woanders hin, betätige einen schalter/nutze ein item/sammele ein item ein. und das reihenweise zu dutzenden. es stimmt definitiv, dass man in aion mit quests nicht erschlagen wird, so dass man auf die hälfte pfeifen kann und sich somit auch keine gedanken um das auffinden der questgeber machen muss - alles ist in wow meist relativ stark strukturiert und questhubs werden einem immer sehr früh eröffnet. aber quests gibt es in aion anscheinend genug, um vorwärts zu kommen, auch wenn man gruppenquests und missionen nicht wirklich auslassen kann und somit leider auch mit jedem charakter so ziemlich dasselbe macht.
dazu noch die sache mit der quest xp. wo ist da der unterschied, ob man nun im questverlauf und durchs töten von mobs seine xp zusammenbekommt(wodurch man für zusätzliche mobs quasi einen xp bonus mitnehmen kann, wenn es einem beim warten auf questitem/mob/boss langweilig sein sollte) oder ob man den dicken bazen erst zum schluss erhält? ich kann mir höchstens denken, dass es für duos/trios etwas blöd wegen xp-aufteilung sein könnte, aber hier macht niemand den eindruck, dass es ihm um spielen in gruppen geht.
es scheint dagegen, dass es dem einen oder anderen hier vor allem um wirklichen solo inhalt geht - also komplett ohne gruppe und instanzen leveln. solche spieler werden in der tat grinden müssen, sehr viel sogar. für solo gibt es nicht genug quests.

@mitzy
wow classic hatte im übrigen sehr wohl ein paar xp-löcher, die man  - ähnlich wie in aion - hatte, wenn man instanzen ignorierte, da diese sehr sehr viele xp brachten. nach einem run und abgabe von quests konnte man auf level 40 weit über die hälfte eines levels machen. damals war das noch in ordnung, da viele noch nicht so extrem auf dem solo trip waren. heute ist leveln in wow anscheinend extrem einfach geworden, wodurch bei einem etwas gruppenlastigeren und langsameren spiel die beschwerden entsprechend ansteigen. man sieht die veränderung schon daran, dass die instanzen schlecht sein sollen, weil man keine garantierten drops vorfindet. ist ja nicht so, dass diese für 10 level im voraus sonst jeden anderen drop und hergestelltes item absolut wertlos machen würden - hauptsache ITAMZ!!1


----------



## Synti (29. Oktober 2009)

ich denke auch das es ein wesentliches zusätzliches grundproblem mit allen neuen mmo`s gibt.
jeder kennt endcontent (zumindest die meißten)


alle wolllen schnell dort hin... und aion läßt das schnelle nicht zu...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (29. Oktober 2009)

Geil, wieder ne Grundsatzdiskussion bezüglich Grinden. Wieviele wollt ihr denn noch machen? Reichen 10 oder wollt ihr mit 20 lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen? Und.. gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Rygel (29. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> was mal natürlich nicht stimmt, zu classic-zeiten mußte man ganze levelabschnitte grinden...
> da gabs keine quests... kann mich gut erinnern... im bereich 52-53 und 57-60 ging mal gar nichts,
> und irgendwo im 40ziger bereich gabs auch große probs...


da musst du was falsch gemacht haben! ich spiele WoW seit tag 1 und habe dort glücklicherweise noch nie einfach stumpf rumgeprügelt. dass damals die xp-leiter noch nicht so ausgefeilt war glaube ich gern aber man kann und konnte ja auch schon instanzen ab lvl20 machen! so richtige, mit bosstaktiken und loot und so. da hatte man schon mal bock mehrfach rein zu gehen. die blöden (wie maraudon) hat man dann halt nur ein-zwei mal gemacht und gut ist. die xp hatte man aber dennoch in der tasche. richtige löcher hatte ich damals nie. ich bin in den verwüsteten landen 60 geworden, habe aber nebenbei noch die anderen high-lvl-gebiete bequestet (immerhin 2 stk: pestländer und silithus und in winterspring, der br. steppe usw. konnte man auch noch was machen). da hatte man schon mehr freiheiten was xp anbelangt.

für aion fände ich das auch toll! erste instanzen ab 20. und dann ein wenig öfter machbar und etwas ausgefeilter. dass die spieler sich über die instanzen die gemütliche xp ziehen ist den programmierern vermutlich bewusst, sonst wären die instanzbesuche nicht auf einmal täglich beschränkt. und natürlich würden die spieler denn jeden tag darin viel mehr zeit verbringen als draußen oder im abyss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Synti (29. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich gern aber man kann und konnte ja auch schon instanzen ab lvl20 machen!




ich war schon mit level 17 in deathmines... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeakros (29. Oktober 2009)

> ich denke auch das es ein wesentliches zusätzliches grundproblem mit allen neuen mmo`s gibt.
> jeder kennt endcontent (zumindest die meißten)
> 
> 
> ...




Die Leute ohne Leben, sind eh immer die Ersten, die sich über mangelnden Endcontent beschweren.....spätestens 2 Wochen nach Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber darum gehts gar nicht mal. Auf dem Weg zum Höchstlevel will ich doch was sehen und was geboten bekommen und nicht 15 lvl. Tretmühle.  Wer sich aber durch diese durchgequält hat und bekommt dann auch noch ebenso langweiligen bis gar keinen richtigen Endcontent, der beschwert sich zurecht.


----------



## Synti (29. Oktober 2009)

Zeakros schrieb:


> Wer sich aber durch diese durchgequält hat und bekommt dann auch noch ebenso langweiligen bis gar keinen richtigen Endcontent, der beschwert sich zurecht.




das ist genau die frage die ich mir auch stelle... und ich habe auch meine befürchtungen... 
nur abbys? wird das wirklich so rocken?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (29. Oktober 2009)

Phantastisch. Jetzt kommen schon die ersten RL Karten frei nach dem Motto "Wer ein Spiel zu einfach findet hat kein Leben." und "nur ich weiss wie man ein Spiel spielt. Nur meine Spielweise ist die einzig richtige, ist vom Hersteller so vorgesehen und als einzige auch gesellschaftlich vertretbar."

Kann man so einen Scheiss tatsächlich auf Anhieb glauben oder braucht es da Jahre des Selbstbetrugs bis man das dann tatsächlich selber glaubt? Bitte weitermachen. Wer noch ein paar virtuelle Couches (schreibt man das so?) braucht, einfach melden. Habe noch welche günstig abzugeben.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Oktober 2009)

> für aion fände ich das auch toll! erste instanzen ab 20. und dann ein wenig öfter machbar und etwas ausgefeilter. dass die spieler sich über die instanzen die gemütliche xp ziehen ist den programmierern vermutlich bewusst, sonst wären die instanzbesuche nicht auf einmal täglich beschränkt. und natürlich würden die spieler denn jeden tag darin viel mehr zeit verbringen als draußen oder im abyss .



Am besten bis lvl 50 inis zur Verfügung stellen? Aion wird hoffentlich nicht zu sehr in Richtung WoW gehen. Es ist ein PvPvE Spiel und das soll es auch bleiben. Wer PvE Raidinstanzen sucht usw. muß halt ein anderes Spiel spielen.

Na allem was man so liest wird das grinden wohl mehr oder weniger ab Lvl 35 los gehen. Bisher (32) habe ich noch ein prall gefülltes Questlog und war noch nicht im Feuertempel.


----------



## Arkyn (29. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> noch die anderen high-lvl-gebiete bequestet (immerhin 2 stk: pestländer und silithus und in winterspring, der br. steppe usw. konnte man auch noch was machen). da hatte man schon mehr freiheiten was xp anbelangt.


Also Silithus glaub ich dir mal ned, denn da waren nur ein paar quests am anfang. Erst mit AQ wurde Silithus deffinitv zu einem Quest Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (29. Oktober 2009)

stimmt! du hast ja recht. das hatte ich vergessen. anfangs war nur eine hälfte von silithus begehbar. allerdings meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass man da trotzdem ein paar Qs machen konnte damals. (warum hätte man sich dort sonst aufhalten sollen?) naja, als allianzler war mir der weg dorthin eh immer ein wenig zu weit *G*. mein grundgedanke dürfte aber klar sein: man musste sich da jedenfalls keine sorgen um fehlende xp machen - ein schönes gefühl.

ich hoffe dass die neue xp-flut bei aion reingepatched wird bevor ich 30+ bin ... nicht um mir den weg bis 50 zu erleichtern, sondern um ruhigen gewissens weiter spielen zu können ohne diesen "oh nein, gleich bist du 35, dann fängt das xp-prügeln an"-gedanken.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. Oktober 2009)

Nö mit fast 36 bin ich noch im Mittelfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, daß der Aoc-Endcontent nichts taugt. Mag sein, daß es zu wenige Quests gibt. Ist mir auch völlig popel, wenn es mir nicht mehr gefällt, dann höre ich auf. Bisher hatte ich Spass am Spiel.


Hab ich was verpasst oder wieso sind wir bei AoC?


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Tschuldige

Ist mir schon öfters passiert, daß ich Aion schreiben will und Aoc herauskommt. Weiß auch nicht wieso. Werde es ausbessern.^^


----------



## Geige (29. Oktober 2009)

Wann der Grind anfängt?
Sobald man zu faul ist sich Quests zu suchen oder spätestens ab 35+!

Ich hab denn thread jetzt mal Reported,
auf buffed macht das Posten echt keinen Spaß mehr!


----------



## Kalikas (29. Oktober 2009)

ArminFra? Kannst Du Dich mal zurückhalten? Warum bist Du in diesen Forum unterwegs,wenn eh alle post von Dir aufs gleiche hinauslaufen?

@Te ab 35 (Elyos) gehts los


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2009)

@ArminFRA und Konsorten

Ich schaue mir das wirklich nicht länger an. Immer wenn ich in diesen Thread schaue, sehe ich Euch wie ihr einen gewissen Unfrieden in diesen Themenbereich bringt. Die Grabenkämpfe wie sie schon in AoC geführt worden sind, auch unter dem Deckmantel der "Ich will es Euch doch nur erklären, ganz ruhig und sachlich" Mentalität und die ein derartiges Streitpotential befördert hatten, werde ich zumindest für Aion zu vermeiden versuchen. Wenn ihr Eure Meinung Aion ist ein Grinder nur noch in tausend Farbfacetten wiederspiegeln wollt, ist dieser Bereich der falsche dafür. 

Tatsächlich sehe ich aber in dem ganzen Thread kein wirkliches Potential für Weiterentwicklung, es kommen stattdessen schon wieder die leidigen Zwischenbilanzvergleich mit WoW und anderen MMOs zustande, die null Nährwert haben. Ich schließe aus diesem Grund. Sollte diese andauernde Provokation aber weitergehen, egal in welchem Thread, behalte ich mir moderatorische Schritte vor.


----------

